# Tiny owl rescued from Rockefeller Center Christmas tree that traveled 170 miles to NYC



## Phoenix (Nov 18, 2020)

The Ravensbeard Wildlife Center said the Saw-whet owl was rescued after the 75-foot Norway spruce was cut down in upstate New York.
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...r-christmas-tree-travelled-170-miles-n1248166


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 18, 2020)

Wish I had him, love owls....


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

hawkdon said:


> Wish I had him, love owls....


Me too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2020)

Saw that, sooo sweet, glad he's okay.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 18, 2020)

I too am an Owl lover
Such a shame to cut the tree down though isn't it?
Or am I literally 'barking up the wrong tree'


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> I too am an Owl lover
> Such a shame to cut the tree down though isn't it?
> Or am I literally 'barking up the wrong tree'


I agree.  I've been thinking for years that they just need to transplant a large tree there and decorate it every year.  That way they would not have to kill a living being just to be discarded when they are done playing with it.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Just saw him ... he is adorable!   .... wish him well.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is a cute one we met on a trip. We even bought a replica of it


----------



## bowmore (Nov 19, 2020)

And for you owl lovers, this is an Eagle Owl named Merlin. We got to fly him while on the Isle of Wight


----------

